# Dog pimple? Cyst? Tick?



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

Just found this on my dog's snout. Haven't noticed it before now, so I think it is very new.

At first I thought tick, but it seems too round to be a tick, and when I looked close didn't seem to attached to his skin but rather part of it.

So then I was thinking cyst but it seemed to come about rather quickly. Could it just be an ingrown hair/pimple sort of thing?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is something that if it didn't resolve itself in the next couple of days I would take in to a vet. It's to angry looking.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

ewww That looks nasty.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's not a tick. I would keep an eye on it for a bit. Measure it. If it gets bigger, go to a vet. If he starts bugging it, go to a vet.


----------



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

Will do, guys, thanks. It was more of a pale pink until I started messing with it, trying to figure out what it was.


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

It looks like it could be a sebaceous cyst but I always get stuff like that checked out if it's new.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

vet visit. diagnosis from a picture on the internet is difficult, but it looks like it has too much blood supply (not round or waxy looking but lots of little spidery-looking blood vessels on the surface). yup, vet visit ASAP, always better to be safe than sorry.
good luck.


----------

